# Fair price per square foot for painting



## WilliamH (Nov 17, 2007)

Labor only per coat, can anyone tell me what would be a fair price to charge per square foot to paint a ceiling with light texture?

Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2007)

50 cents per squ. foot per coat flat white with no repair work or stains. That's in Utah. Good Luck. Mopaint


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

first coat is ALWAYS free man - that's going/standard

second coat costs whatever the materials from the first coat were.

as long as you break even, you'll be alright


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

dirt diggler said:


> first coat is ALWAYS free man - that's going/standard
> 
> second coat costs whatever the materials from the first coat were.
> 
> as long as you break even, you'll be alright



:laughing::laughing: good one


----------

